# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Ich - Bork Havn - 23.-30.04.11

## robinbob

Ich mache mal den Anfang... Noch jemand da?

Robin

----------


## Steve-O

Bin auch ab Donnerstag da.
Der Forecast ist ja zum heulen. :-((((

Steve

----------


## Hang.Loose.OK

bin auch am RK fjord.

Meine htte ist aber eigentlich bei Hivde sande.
war noch nie am Bork havn.  :Smile:  winkt mal wenn ihr mich seht.

vom 25-30.4 oben gre von unten  :Smile: 

Hang loose Oli
Aldtorf b. NBG

----------


## robinbob

Da werde ich wohl noch meine Angelsachen (die ich zuletzt vor 10 Jahren benutzt habe...) wieder ausmotten! Aber sieht wohl nirgends wirklich viel besser aus!

----------


## Hang.Loose.OK

Ist ja sowas von schlecht  :Frown:  

so ein mist !

----------


## Saab

Hey  :Smile: 

Ich war auch die letzte Woche unten, viel Sonnenschein und wenig Wind  :Frown:  auer Ostersonntag, da ging ein bisschen was.

Htten wir schon die neuen Sticker gehabt, wren wir uns sicher ber den Weg gelaufen.

Naja, viel Spa euch noch  :Smile:

----------

